# How 2 connect LAPTOP to LCD tv ?



## jumbo5

Laptop - *compaq 3070*
LCD tv - *Sony bravia klv32*

I want to connct laptop to lcd tv to view movies.


----------



## bmt626

does the laptop have a monitor output and lcd tv have a monitor input they could also have a dvi or s -video


----------



## ferrija1

Can you please give us the full names of the two devices?


----------



## lonnols

Most laps come with some kind of monitor output, although I think you'll need an adapter to plug it directly into a TV. Macs come with 'em, if you've got the appropriate tv


----------



## jumbo5

There is this 1 line instruction given in manual - 
*Connect to PC IN RGB) jack & the audio jack.It is recommended to use a PC cable with ferrites.*

what is ferrites?

(Magnify images for better view)



*FIg: this image is from the SONY BRAVIA user guide.*

What is that wire circled in green?
THe brown circled component is a trapezium inlet same as in compaq 3070(check below pix)

__________________________________________________________________________________



*These r the inlets from the laptop.I think i should use the TRAPEZIUM inlet to connect to bravia.*

__________________________________________________________________________________________



THese r the inlets at located on the side panel.of the bravia.i could not take an image of the inlets present at the backside as it is wall-,onted,but u can c those in *FIG.1*

_________________________________________________________________________
*There r 2 options,i.e RGB wire from the trapezium outlet of bravia to trapezium inlet of compaq.Same as v conncet our college or office lcd projectors to our laptop.*
OR

*S-video wire - where one inlet goes to compaq and the RED,WHITE,YELLOW wires goto bravia.*

I'm confused!

For more details goto - Sony India : KLV-32V300A (KLV32V300A) : Details


----------



## bmt626

you should be able to use a standard S-Video Cable to make this connection then all you have to do is turn your tv to input 2 but the best bet is on the back i looked at the site you provided any your tv has a monitor input and your laptop has the out put (in your pic of your laptop it is the 2nd connection from the left) your tv may have came with the cable needed if not your can go to any computer store and pick one up as far as audio goes you will need to but a cable that goes from a 3.5 mm jack (standard headphone jack) to a pair of RCA cables and plug them in to the monitor channels audio inputs


----------



## jumbo5

bmt626 said:


> you should be able to use a standard S-Video Cable to make this connection then all you have to do is turn your tv to input 2 but the best bet is on the back i looked at the site you provided any your tv has a monitor input and your laptop has the out put (in your pic of your laptop it is the 2nd connection from the left) your tv may have came with the cable needed if not your can go to any computer store and pick one up as far as audio goes you will need to but a cable that goes from a 3.5 mm jack (standard headphone jack) to a pair of RCA cables and plug them in to the monitor channels audio inputs


thanx bmt626..that was of great help


----------



## jumbo5

buy a 15-15 D-Type Male PIN connector of appropriate length u want, just connect the red circled connector from the back of your LCD to the red circled connector on your laptop with the cable pic given below.....



















*15-15 D-Type Male PIN connector VGA CABLE*









Use your TV remote to set the appropriate input like av1, vga etc......

And for audio get a 3.5mm to 3.5mm connector and connect it to the audio out of your laptop to the blue connector shown above at the back of your LCD..
*3.5mm to 3.5mm male connector*









the cables above are just for illustration get the cable of appropriate length u need......

*What is Ferrites?? *
Its just a solid solution in which alpha iron is the solvent. The one that sony is used in the manual is called a ferrite bead it's a passive electric component used to suppress high frequency noise in electronic circuits. Ferrite beads employ the mechanism of high dissipation of high frequency currents in a ferrite to build high frequency noise suppression devices. Ferrite beads may also be called ferrite cores, ferrite rings, ferrite EMI filters, or mistakenly as ferrous beads. Engineers often jokingly call them FCC goobers, or FCC lumps after their shape when attached to a cable.
Above info courtesy wiki:- Ferrite bead - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Its the extra lump on the cable which u can see in the pic below...


----------



## jumbo5

Does S-video cable perform the same function as this VGA male-male connector?

IF it does,then Any reason why a VGA cable was preferred instead of a s-video cable ?

..given that both the TV & Laptop have s-vid jacks.

The VGA male-male conector i bought is costlier than s-video wire.Does VGA cable wire gice better picture quality? 

I guess in S-video cable one of its ends,(circular with 7 holes) goes into laptop and other RED-BLUE-WHITE cables go into LCD.
OR is it that both ends of the wire r same.


----------

